# Adult Child concerned about parent's troubled marriage



## 94VNH (Feb 6, 2012)

I am 30 years old and my parents are considering getting divorced. Now I would never want them to stay in a relationship that makes them unhappy or causes them emotional stress. However, they were divorced from each other and decided to get remarried, and so before they call it quits i think they owe it to each other to figure out why they got remarried and if they feel that this second marriage is worth saving or not.

They seem to argue often and it seems my dad has not been going home at the request of my mother. It seems to be that they have not been talking about their problems in a constructive manner, if they have been at all.

Like I said I am not against them possibly dissolving the marriage but I would like for them to talk about it. 

Would anyone be able to offer advice on how to get them to talk about it with each other or with me?


----------



## Lone Star (Feb 2, 2012)

My parents divorce when I was 27. I'm not sure that talking to your parents about their problems is the answer. I do think that talking to them about seeking marriage counseling would be good. I also believe that your parents need to know how you feel, I'm not saying they should stay together just because of you but they need to understand that divorce affects more people than just the two of them. I think the only thing you can really do is being honest with them about your feelings and encourage them to seek ways to help improve their marriage.


----------

